# Waelder, Tx



## DavidG (Nov 17, 2009)

Not new, but returning after a long while.


David G., WM
Hopkinsville #183


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 17, 2009)

Glad to see you Brother David! Please let me know if I may be of assistance.


----------

